# Tortoise Calendar Photo Contest Submissions



## Josh

The time has come for our first Tortoise Calendar Photo Contest! All members are encouraged to submit their best photo by posting it in this thread. There will be two weeks of photo submissions after which the voting will begin. The top 13 voted photos will be printed in the 2009 TortoiseForum.org Calendar (12 months plus 1 cover photo). The tortoise species and photographer's name will be printed on each photo in the calendar. 
After the calendar is set to print, we will start taking orders so that they can be purchased in time for the holidays.

Contest Rules:
- Your photo must be of a tortoise, any species will do.
- You must be the sole copyright owner of the photo you submit.
- Only one submission per member. Choose your photo carefully!
- Photo placement in the calendar will be prioritized according to how many votes each photo gets (ex. the top voted photo gets first choice on which month they want their photo with)
- You can re-size your photo to post it here but the original must be *at least 6 megapixels* so that it can be printed at an 8.5"x11" size. Sorry but we cannot accept lower resolution photos, they simply won't be suitable for such large printing.
- All photos must be submitted (posted in this thread) *before October 21, 2008 at 11:59pm PST.*
- *Please use this thread for submissions only.* No comments, just photos. If you have a question or comment use this thread.

Please use the following format when submitting your photo:
*Tortoise Name:* [Your Tort's Name Here]
*Tortoise Species:* [Your Tort's Species Here]
*Taken by:* [Your Name Here]
[Your Photo Here]


Thanks and good luck to you all!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles

Tortoise Name: Joel 2 
Tortoise Species: Red Foot
Taken by: Angela Russello


----------



## Chucky

Tortoise Name: Chong
Tortoise Species: Sulcata (Geochelone sulcata)
Taken By: Tim Fredericy


----------



## alice

tortoise name:tiny-willy
tortoise Species; leopard tortoise
taken by;alice baker


----------



## Redfoot NERD

*Tortoise Name:* Tangerine
*Tortoise Species:* Redfoot hatchling ( Geochelone carbonaria )
*Taken by:* Terry E. Kilgore


----------



## Itort

Tortoise Name: Serpen Tortoise Species: Homes Hingeback (Kinxys homeana) Taken by: Larry Baum


----------



## evin

Tortoises names :Crowl, Sheldon, and Carter
Species: Russian Leopard Sulcata
Taken By: Evin Brojer


----------



## heyjude55

TORTOISE NAME: Ruby
TORTOISE SPECIES: Russian Tortoise TAKEN BY: Janet Didier


----------



## terryo

Tortoise Name: Pio
Tortoise Species: Cherry Head Redfoot
Taken by: Terry O'Connell


----------



## sushisurf13

tortoise name: Desi
tortoise species: California Desert Tortoise
Photo taken by: Eric Ontiveros


----------



## fred gaal

Tortoise name:....
Tortoise species: Red foot (albino)
Photo taken by: Fred Gaal.


----------



## michaelg

*Tortoise Name:* Protector
*Tortoise Species:* California Desert
*Taken by:* Michael Galvin


----------



## egyptiandan

Tortoise Name ...........
Tortoise Species- Egyptian tortoise, Testudo kleinmanni
Taken By- Danny MacKinnon





Danny


----------



## eminart

Tortoise Name: Poki
Tortoise Species: Testudo Kleinmanni, Egyptian Tortoise
Taken by: Scott Wright


----------



## Tim/Robin

Tortoise Name: Ginny
Tortoise Species: Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides, Spider Tortoise
Taken by: Robin Beard


----------



## HermanniChris

*Tortoise Name: *
Bumblebee
*Tortoise Species: *
Western Hermann's Tortoise(Testudo hermanni hermanni) 
*Photo Taken By: *
Chris Leone/GardenStateTortoise.com


----------



## fluffythetort

Tortoise Name: 
FLUFFY
Tortoise Species: 
HORSFIELD
Photo Taken By: 
DEANNE


----------



## PETALTHETORT

Tortoise Name: petal
Tortoise Species: horsfield
Taken by: scott


----------



## Crazy1

Tortoise Name: Vanolla
Tortoise Species: California Desert Tortoise
Taken by: Robyn Kohr


----------



## drgnfly2265

Tortoise Name: Bowser
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken By: Jamie McManus


----------



## jtsarkis

Tortoise name: Moscow
Tortoise species: Russian Tortoise
Photographer's name: Justin Sarkis


----------



## Jenn1

Tortoise Name:Sissy 
Tortoise Species: Russian Tortoise
Taken By: Jennifer Reedy


----------



## tasena

Tortoise name: Pandora
Tortoise species:Testudo hermanni boettgeri (Eastern Hermann)
Taken by: Tereasa Floyd


----------



## Sonia

Tortoise Name: Squirt
Tortoise Spieces: Russian 
Taken By: Sonia Miller


----------



## brittbritt101

Little Foot Bubba
Sulcata
taken by: Brittany Polezcek


----------



## laura121103

Tortoise Name: TULLY
Tortoise SpeciesWARF HERMANN
Taken by: LAURA JONES (PROUD OWNER!)


----------



## Vegasjoe

Tortoise names; Calamity and Chaos on Luna
Tortoise species; Sulcata and Leopard tortoises
Taken by; Ashleigh Cote


----------



## terrypin

Tortoise name:Mzuri
Tortoise species:S.Pardalis Babcocki (leopard tortoise)
Picture:Terry Le Vesconte


----------



## Yvonne G

Tortoise's name = The Bigger One
Species = Geochelone gigantea
Photo taken by = Yvonne Gomez


----------



## 101isthebest

Tortoise Name: Little One
Tortoise Species: Desert Tortoise
Taken by: Ileana


----------



## kevantheman35

Tortoise Name: Leonidas
Tortoise Species: Geochelone sulcata
Taken by: Kevan C. Mensch
----------------


----------



## Tonka-Tamer

Tortoise Name: Tonka
Species: Russian Tortoise
Taken By: Trenton Bulat (myself)


----------



## Marla

Tortoise Name: Babies Everywhere
Species: African Spur Thigh Sulcata
Taken By: Marla Bartoli


----------



## chosen2030

Tortoise Name: 
Tortoise Species: Greek
Taken by: Frank Castillo


----------



## tortoisefreak

Tortoise Name: Wild Baby
Tortoise Species: Leopard Tortoise ( _Stigmochelys pardalis_ )
Taken by: Rian Stander


----------



## uc69az

*Tortoise Name:* [Shelly]
*Tortoise Species:* [Sulcate]
*Taken by:* [Mick McCown]


----------



## Isa

Tortoise Name: Hermy
Tortoise Species: Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri
Taken by: Isabelle Cartwright


----------



## Eggbert

Tortoise Name: Eggbert
Tortoise Species: Hybrid - Desert Tortoise x African Sulcata
Taken by: Derek Chapman


----------



## DozersMom

Tortoise Name: DOZER
Tortoise Species: GEOCHELONE SULCATA
Taken by: TABITHA DAVIES


----------



## Lucymay

Tortoise NameL Yuri
Tortoise Species: Russian Tortoise
Taken by: Merrill Van Riper


----------



## fordohio

Tortoise Name: Titus
Tortoise Species: Leopard Tortoise
Taken by: Tonya Jones


----------



## gummybearpoop

Tortoise's name = Derby
Species = Geochelone Carbonaria (eating common snail)
Photo taken by = Norman Dong


----------



## Mister-Sheep

Tortoise name: Turtle Face
Tortoise species: Greek Spur Thigh
Taken by: Wendy Ryan


----------



## Ozric

Name of tortoise: Ozric
Species: Testudo Hermanni Hermanni
Taken by: Jonathan


----------



## KQ6AR

Russian
Dan G.


----------



## ReptileRescue

Sulcata
'Tordy'
Lisa C.


----------



## tortania

Tortoise name-Cupid
Tortoise species-Geochelone carbanaria (cherry head redfood)
taken by-Carolyn Smith


----------



## Hunter

HUNTER
Leopard
Chris (his Dad)


----------



## Snakemastermyke

*Tortoise Name:* A Random Wild Desert Tortoise
*Tortoise Species:* Desert Tortoise
*Taken by:* Myke Clarkson


----------



## purpletort

Tortoise Name: Shelldon Romaine
Tortoise Species: Leopard Tortoise
Taken By: Nadine Baldridge


----------



## chelonologist

Tortoise Name: Wild Ft. Irwin desert tortoise
Tortoise Species: Desert tortoise (_Gopherus agassizii_)
Taken by: Michael Tuma


----------



## Granolagal

Tortoise Names:Zippy, Crush, Petrie
Tortoise Species:Testudo hermanni boettgeri
Taken By:Carley Chapman


----------



## pneumaticbetta

Tortoise Names: Franklin 
Tortoise Species: Geochelone sulcata
Taken By: Steve Verver


----------



## sawyer

Tortoise Names: Spud
Tortoise Species: Geochelone sulcata
Taken By: Tim Sawyer


----------



## jobeanator

Tortoise Name: Sheldon
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Leela Wasilenko


----------



## tbredfoot

Tortoise Name: Timothy The Tort
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by:Tim Byrnes


----------



## longbeachskunk

Tortoise name: Calvin, aka: "Snoop"
Tortoise Species: Desert Tortoise
Taken By: Sofia Castrejon


----------



## bigwhitemonster

tortoise name: vader
tortoise species: cherry head red-foot
taken by: andy cheman


----------



## babsdiv

Tortoise Name: Chloe
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Barbara DiV.


----------



## dustytrailzz

Tortoise Name: Wickie
Type: Sonoran Desert Tortoise
Photo: Jenny Goodwin


----------



## tortoiselady528

Tortoise Name: Scotch
Tortoise Species: Leopard Tortoise
Taken By: Mikaela Durfey


----------



## sadie tortoise

Tortoise name: Sadie 
Type: Russian
Photographer: Allie Weiss


----------



## Bernie

Tortoise Name: Hank
Tortoise Species: Greek Tortoise
Taken by: Bernadette Hoffman


----------



## pebbles mom

Tortoise Name: Pebbles
Tortoise Species: Hermann (Eastern)
taken By: Linda Milos


----------



## spikethebest

Tortoise Name: Littlefoot
Tortoise Species: GalÃƒÂ¡pagos Tortoise (_Geochelone nigra_)
Taken By: Cory


----------

